# Kappo omakase @ Cagen in NYC - pics!



## cilucia (Jul 3, 2014)

Had a very lovely dinner tonight at Cagen (http://www.yelp.com/biz/cagen-japan-restaurant-new-york-2). I would definitely like to come back (if it weren't for the unlimited number of places to try in the city...) Thought I would share the pics here (hope this is the right subforum!)

Sorry for the shoddy descriptions. I don't have a great memory; too busy eating with my eyes while the server is talking... 


DH's Sake flight. He got a carafe of another sake later too, but it wasn't picture-worthy. 






Amuse bouche - sweet corn, daikon, gazpacho, yuzu





1st course - fried ham (reminded us of schnitzel!), ceviche-esque thing with a super tasty, marinated tomato, something else yummy (can't remember what it was), and the little parcel was goat cheese & white chocolate & wasabi about the size of a hazelnut (tastes about as it sounds)





2nd course - sashimi with two dipping sauces. The asian "chimichurri" was fantastic! I want it with everything!!









3rd course - soba (plain, topped with yuzu, topped with shichimi - I think), plus soba-yu (with green onion, wasabi, and toasted soba grain)









4th course - fried and grilled fish (the meat was grilled, the rest was deep fried). With a cilantro dipping sauce. Some cauliflower and burdock





5th course - deep fried soft shell crab, salad with apple and red onions, a yuzu based vinaigrette (I think). I love soft shell crab so much, I was so happy to get this in my tummy. 





6th course - It's nigiri time!





fatty tuna





seared bluefin tuna





Hokkaido uni (I think I prefer Santa Barbara / San Diego uni)





tuna handroll 





7th course - dessert: lemon sorbet with fresh mango, yuzu oil (??) and a dot of wasabi







Knife spotting @ Cagen! 





Looks like red bone Nenox knives






Thanks for looking


----------



## DDPslice (Jul 4, 2014)

Wow spread me on toast 'cause I'm so jelly. great pics!


----------



## Korin_Mari (Jul 7, 2014)

Beautiful pictures! Look delicious too. I have to make my way over to Cagen one of these days. 

Thanks for stopping by last week! It was great seeing you.


----------



## boomchakabowwow (Jul 7, 2014)

STUNNING!!

was your credit card sizziling? 

how do you stop omakase? or do you? you just lean back and rub the belly?

i've only done it a few times and the guy called it.


----------



## TheDispossessed (Jul 8, 2014)

worked at kajitsu in midtown, that's the old kajitsu ev space, pretty awesome. hope you had a great meal. 
thanks for posting. used to live a block away on 10th and 1st, kyo ya is awesome too, Sono-san is the man!


----------



## cilucia (Jul 8, 2014)

DDPslice said:


> Wow spread me on toast 'cause I'm so jelly. great pics!


Thanks!



Korin_Mari said:


> Beautiful pictures! Look delicious too. I have to make my way over to Cagen one of these days.
> 
> Thanks for stopping by last week! It was great seeing you.


Hope you try it! Thanks for your help again; I used the honesuki twice already (once on raw chicken to debone, and a couple days later to slice some of the cooked chicken I had deboned) and it was a very pleasurable experience, XD! 



boomchakabowwow said:


> STUNNING!!
> 
> was your credit card sizziling?
> 
> ...


Haha, not too bad. Under $360 including tip for the two of us, and I think DH had quite a bit of sake for 1 person! This omakase was defined as 7 course, and you could ask for more at the end if you were still hungry. I think usually they have a set number of courses in omakase (At least the ones I've been to!)  



TheDispossessed said:


> worked at kajitsu in midtown, that's the old kajitsu ev space, pretty awesome. hope you had a great meal.
> thanks for posting. used to live a block away on 10th and 1st, kyo ya is awesome too, Sono-san is the man!


Oh, cool!  We're going to have a summer of omakase, so we plan to try a few more places on DH's "to eat" list


----------

